# Exterior wood conditioner



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking for wood conditioner for exterior wood (pre-stain). I have a door and windows to strip/stain/varnish. Regular wood conditioners available at the SW/BM are for interior only. I wanted a more even/consistent finish.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You can make you own, I just take exterior clear and thin it down with about 80 percent ms and spray / brush it.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard of that before- makes sense as long as it's not over applied right?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Works for me


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tony

I have done this on exterior thresholds and doors using a pure polymerized exterior tung oil as a seal coat to control color and grain definition. It works really well. Shoot me a pm if you choose to go this route and I can email you some product and process info.


----------

